# Finished up these today



## FLQuacker (Jul 13, 2018)

I call em...urban camo, root beer saltwater Taffy and key lime pie

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## gman2431 (Jul 13, 2018)

Lookin good!


----------



## Wildthings (Jul 13, 2018)

Wayne you have got this down to a science well done

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## FLQuacker (Jul 13, 2018)

Lol...not really. I'm just being very selective of what I choose to share :)

This one can be put in the category of too much effort for what it's worth.

CNC engraved and resin filled....but would make a cool bottom of a pot I think.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## Tony (Jul 13, 2018)

I like the root beer one! Tony

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## NeilYeag (Jul 16, 2018)

Wayne I would like a couple of "root beer" ones 1.5" square by like 5" if you ever cook some more up.


----------



## FLQuacker (Jul 17, 2018)

@NeilYeag

Unfortunately, what I have I can only get a little over 1" sq. This came from some 5/4 flitch cut boards.

My buddy should have reset the saw when he found it but didn't. We ended up with a bunch of "tweener" stuff.

Good for some projects but too between sizes for others.

I'll be at the mill later this week and make sure.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Pharmacyguy-Jim (Aug 29, 2018)

The "root beer" is gorgeous! Looks like silk.


----------

